
Spinning black holes as quantum computers - ovidiu69
https://authors.elsevier.com/a/1VmG34wjQgt3M-
======
gus_massa
Original title: "Creation of single-photon entangled states around rotating
black holes"

The HN title call them quantum computers. This may be technically correct but
it's an exaggeration, because it would be a 1-qbit or 2-qbit computer, not a
general computer or at least more powerful than a calculator.

Also, it would be non programmable. Perhaps you can "program" it launching
some asteroids into the black hole with the correct direction to make it
rotate faster or slower, but it would be extremely inefficient and anyway it
would not be useful to make any interesting calculation.

------
ovidiu69
Warped spacetime near spinning black holes may create entangled states of
photons; exactly in the manner a quantum computer processes the quantum
information. A surprising marriage of general relativity and quantum
information theory.

